# breeding Platies



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have 2 types of Pilates Red-wags and Sunburst I have notice fry in my tank One is bright like the red wags red with black tail the other 3 are dull red or orange with black tail can these two breed together ?? *c/p**#3


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, they are all platies and will breed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the same Platies that used to be in one of my tanks. One of my Sunburst Platies had 3 babies that looked just like red wags. I hadn't had a female Red Wag Platy in the tank for quite a while.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sometimes it is hard to ttell who between the females and the males. I amsurprized that I do not have fry from my Mollis and my cory catc and don't have to worrie about my Betta And my Hillstream


----------

